# looking for sponser



## pageracing (Mar 20, 2005)

hey my name is tres and i race in fairfeild and i need some sponsers.Please.if you want info e-mail me at [email protected]
thanks :wave:


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

I need a sponsor too. Pls.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Roflmao!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

ooh! ooh! me too!!

"you don't find sponsors, sponsors find you"
(from some paintball forum I was on years ago)


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

hey man so do alot of guys just like me but you have to be somthin for them to look at not just say i want to be sponsored if you are any good they will find you


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

You need to prove yourself before you can be rewarded.

But he has every right to ask, might not get what he wants but he is at least trying and involved in the hobby.

pageracing - I think if you can tq and win a mian at a national race someone might look into you for a sponsorship - otherwise you will be like the majority of us - your sponsors are ( me, myself and I)

good luck!

mc


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Hmmm, My name is Tre's and I'm from Fairfiled, IL....

Will the real Tre's please stand up....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Everytime I make the A at a big event my sponsor list is this:

My wife
My wallet

Those are the only two things I have to answer to.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

yo tres how much is it for a turbo35 GFX face plate


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

mcRacing: drop me an email at: [email protected]

Don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

My name is Tre's 

ok maybe not 



Hey Tre's 
I also will need to get with you for some new face plates 
because of some new sponsors i picked up 


I go to tre's for my work because it is the best and check out his website for the awnsers for yourself

later
jason


Pageracing 
like everyone else has been saying if your looking for sponsorship 
you need to put together a resume of your r/c racing history.
After you do that re-read it and ask yourself if you would sponsor yourself.......
and if not give it some more time and attend national events and all the big races around you that you can.

good luck 

jason


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

well put jason. But to win at a big event you need help.the best thing to do is make frineds with some of the big name guys around you don't ask for a sponcership right out of the gate just say you are looking for so help not a handout.thats what i did and meeting knew guys that can help me out with batt.s motors its not a sponcership but its something.so ether way get out there and win a few.

Good luck Joe


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Try winning a few "A" mains at National events, and learning to spell sposOr. Good luck! ; ) Ralf 13


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Ralf said:


> Try winning a few "A" mains at National events, and learning to spell sposOr. Good luck! ; ) Ralf 13


you mean sponsor????
:wave:


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

*Sponsor*

You can get local sponsors. Just go around and ask. If you do very well at the local and regional races you can attract some Non-RC business that might want to sponsor you. Lots of the big factory sponsored guys started with smaller local sponsors.

Later


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Tres said:


> you mean sponsor????
> :wave:


 Yeah! I used a Capital "O" where he used the "e"! Ralf 13


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i think someone should sponsor Pageracer cause he asked nicely. if i had a company i would. why not maybe he just needs a lil help?


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

maybe not try to be sponsored by a company. If you are really dedicated to you LHS (eg spending hundreds of dollars there every month), ask for like 5% off of your purchases if you wear one of their Tshirts at the track and recommend them to everyone (on top of winning races and buying all your stuff there, of course).


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ralf said:


> Yeah! I used a Capital "O" where he used the "e"! Ralf 13


I believe he was pointing out that you had forgotten the "N" in sponsor. Hard to make a point of someone spelling something wrong when you do it yourself isn't it? :lol: Don't worry, I got that pointed out to me in a thread before to for correcting someone. :lol:


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

How bout a RC Driver sponsorship... it comes complete with your very own shirt and a couple sticker sheets! LOL. Good luck with finding sponsors. If I can offer any advice, it's all about approaching people and asking. If you have a personality of someone that will represent a company well, you'll find that you can get a start. Keep in mind, the best people to sponsor are ones who are approachable, friendly, considerate to others, and don't act up at the track. Winning isn't everything, trust me I see lots of sponsored guys who may not win all the time but they represent their sponsors very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

ekid138 said:


> If I can offer any advice, it's all about approaching people and asking. If you have a personality of someone that will represent a company well, you'll find that you can get a start. Keep in mind, the best people to sponsor are ones who are approachable, friendly, considerate to others, and don't act up at the track. Winning isn't everything, trust me I see lots of sponsored guys who may not win all the time but they represent their sponsors very well. :thumbsup:


Hi Erich, 
Funny, you beat me to the punch. I was going to mention exactly that. 
It's all about selling product, and if you can market the goods...Well, winning isn't everything, it doesn't hurt by any means, but most importantly, ask yourself this...*What can I do for the company*???

Do people look to you for advice and help, if they do, mention that in a resume' with your weekly racing schedule and results. Don't be afraid to start small :thumbsup: 

Good luck.
Later, Bret


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

www.integy.com try integy.. they sponsor anyone... well they say your sponsored, and offer you discounts, but you can get better prices at your lhs...im pretty sure its a ploy to sell there name...but hey.. then you can say you have a sponsor...

also i looked at your past posts.. seems like you are new to the sport... most of your questions are pretty basic stuff... wait a bit and learn as much as you can.. and practice practice practice.. then hit a few big races.. hopefully do well, and there you go..


----------

